# TiVo select the "best" occurence of a show



## ccain (Feb 13, 2003)

When I am browsing thru the guide and find a movie I want to watch, I select "Record" and then "Options"? and then "View Upcoming Episodes". Currently I have to select of of the occurences and set it to record it to find out if there would be any conflicts. If there are conflicts, I back out and try a different time slot. I have to repeat this until I find a slot that works.

It would be nice to have an option to have the TiVo select the "best" occurence of the show (with no/fewest conflicts).


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

I usually use a Title Wishlist/category movies and set it to Auto Record. Works pretty well.

I'd like to see some kind of indicator on the "View Upcoming Episodes" for any program tv/movie when it doesn't conflict with the current ToDo list.


----------

